# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  iva auto professionisti

## francescao

scusate la domanda ma nel caos dell'iva autovetture,
non sto capendo se per il professionista sia o meno recuperabile,
a partire dal 14/9/2006,
l'iva relativa all'acquisto, carburante e manutenzioni (posto che
posso recuperare il 25% del costo).
colleghi mi dicono di no, ma io sto predisponendo le istanze di rimborso iva
auto per il 40% anche per i professionisti!!!! come è possibile??
grazie infinite

----------


## danilo sciuto

Strano che i tuoi colleghi ti dicano di no, perchè il professionista ha diritto a recuperare il 40%, esattamente come stai facendo tu nelle istanze che stai preparando. 
ciao   

> scusate la domanda ma nel caos dell'iva autovetture,
> non sto capendo se per il professionista sia o meno recuperabile,
> a partire dal 14/9/2006,
> l'iva relativa all'acquisto, carburante e manutenzioni (posto che
> posso recuperare il 25% del costo).
> colleghi mi dicono di no, ma io sto predisponendo le istanze di rimborso iva
> auto per il 40% anche per i professionisti!!!! come è possibile??
> grazie infinite

----------


## Bibolo

il professionista è recuperabile come tutti gli altri soggetti, nel limite del 40% o del 35%, però adesso sembra che si stia per cambiare tutto di nuovo, quindi.... .

----------

